# Nailing in a Rafter + Roof Sarking



## GerryKnowles (12 Jan 2021)

Hi All, I am building a workshop 27m2 to keep in permitted development and I am st roofing stage. I have found some incredibly helpful threads on here but am struggling with a simple questing. How do you nail a rafter to a top plate and ridge board. So far I have screwed everything in the stud walls for 2 reasons firstly if I cock it up I can unscrew and do it again ( and yes I have cocked up ) and secoindly its all horizontal forces so a screw will be fine. With a rafter I fell I need to nail these as there will be forces applied to the rafter from different angles so shear strength will be required . Can anyone advise on the best way to nail a rafter to both the ridgeboard and the top plate please.

Also what the best breatheable membrane to use, as this will be my next job ?


----------



## Spectric (12 Jan 2021)

Hi

On my big shed I screwed up from underneath through the top plate into the roof truss using Heco flange headed screws as sold here Buy Heco-Topix Screws | Heco-Topix Flange | Heco-Topix Countersunk or these Timber Screws | Screws | Screwfix.com .

I think on sites they toe nail them using framing guns since hammers become obsolete!


----------



## Jameshow (12 Jan 2021)

When I built a extension some years ago I used truss brackets to anchor the rafters The bco was happy with them.










Sabrefix Truss Clip Galvanised DX275 95mm x 44mm 20 Pack


Order online at Screwfix.com. For attaching roof trusses to wall plates, avoiding nailing errors or wind damage. Pre-galvanised steel. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com






Cheers James


----------



## Jacob (12 Jan 2021)

Just nail them. They are not under shear stress of any sort as all the load is downwards or in to the middle. so they'll be pushing against each other either side of the ridge plate and down hard onto the wall plate.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (12 Jan 2021)

+1 for (hot dip galvanised) nails
This guy (Robin Clevett) really knows his stuff...


----------



## Woody2Shoes (12 Jan 2021)

PS nailing at the top of the rafter to the ridge board - it helps if your rafters are aligned with each other on opposite sides of the ridge...


----------



## Woody2Shoes (12 Jan 2021)

PPS for membrane - they're all much of a muchness. Price (and availability) will be a key factor. It's worth choosing one that has a BBA certificate and reading the manufacturer's installation instructions first.


----------



## mikej460 (12 Jan 2021)

I used Cromer Vent 3 on my outbuilding as it was recommended to me. I screwed my rafters onto the ridge board and wall plate with an impact driver as it was my first large roof project and I could easily remedy any mistakes also angling a heavy nail gun correctly at the ridge is tricky.


----------



## Jacob (12 Jan 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I used Cromer Vent 3 on my outbuilding as it was recommended to me. I screwed my rafters onto the ridge board and wall plate with an impact driver as it was my first large roof project and I could easily remedy any mistakes also angling a heavy nail gun correctly at the ridge is tricky.


Hammer. Nails. If nails a bit bendy or wood a bit splitty then predrill with a guide hole (smaller than nail diameter).
This is a good idea anyway as it pins the rafter to the ridge purlin or wall plate, at the first stroke


----------



## Fitzroy (12 Jan 2021)

I used Cromer 3 on my build. Good value and couldn’t fault it.


----------



## pils (13 Jan 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> +1 for (hot dip galvanised) nails
> This guy (Robin Clevett) really knows his stuff...



"38 x 150: it's flappy". Great video.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (13 Jan 2021)

pils said:


> "38 x 150: it's flappy". Great video.


I'm afraid I was making up my own stiffness jokes...


----------

